# 10's Tunes...



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

yeah, I know we're into it for less than only a coupla years...

but here's a great tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Was wonderin' if you were going to post this thread next?


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

Alan Stallion said:


> Was wonderin' if you were going to post this thread next?



lol... think mebbe I'll stop here and work backwards rather than going into the future...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Blossom In The Dust - Mallary Hope

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855K1xFfhTs]Mallary Hope- Blossom in the dust (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Temporary Home - Carrie Underwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LraOiHUltak]Carrie Underwood - Temporary Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenny - The Harters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MInl0G7Gkl0]The Harters - "Jenny" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

If I Die Young - The Band Perry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM]The Band Perry - If I Die Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Make My Heart - Toni Braxton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0yo9XHAsZw]Toni Braxton - Make My Heart (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Makes Me Happy - Undersea Poem

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muAvbz-AHa0]Undersea Poem - Makes Me Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Paris Nights/New York Mornings - Corinne Bailey Rae

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2OLBhVua5c]Corinne Bailey Rae - Paris Nights/ New York Mornings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Blue Sky - Emily West featuring Keith Urban

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaYbpoCkFkY]Emily West - Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Real Thing - Vanessa Williams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iuPHixALFQ]Vanessa Williams - Real thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04mfKJWDSzI]Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

I Believe In You - Hannah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVdJ88AzNE]Hannah - I Believe In You Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Lisztomania - Phoenix 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BJDNw7o6so]Phoenix - Lisztomania Official Video (Best Quality + Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

As She's Walking Away - Zac Brown Band featuring Alan Jackson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tthIHXUsPs]As She's Walking Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Dancing In The Mine Fields - Andrew Peterson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gs3fg_WsEg]Andrew Peterson - Dancing In The Mine Fields - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Bullets In The Gun - Toby Keith

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkS5H3Of4-E]Toby Keith - Bullets In The Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Something In The Water - Brooke Fraser

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Axj-xvyz8M&ob=av2n]Brooke Fraser - Something In The Water [Official Video HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Perfect Day - Susan Boyle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrQobQMZYnY&ob=av2e]Susan Boyle - Perfect Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Weight Of My Mistakes - Seal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgPk-kyOfG8]Seal - Weight Of My Mistakes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Rolling In The Deep - Adele

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw&ob=av2e]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Amor Fati - Washed Out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fYnfE5Cycg]Washed Out - Amor Fati (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Can't Stand The Rain - The Rescues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7jyUJ0QsMM&ob=av2e]The Rescues - Can't Stand The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Owata - Smashing Pumpkins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR755wxDp4c]Smashing Pumpkins - Owata + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Good cover song...

My Heart Can't Tell You No - Martina McBride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh7g_gh-fck]Sara Evans - My Heart Can't Tell You No - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Even Blondie is still around making music!


Mother - Blondie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlbhL-S4BHw&ob=av2n]Blondie - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Gonna Get Over You - Sara Barielles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUe3oVlxLSA&ob=av2e]Sara Bareilles - Gonna Get Over You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 8, 2011)

Perhaps my favorite new band discovery of 2011...

What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwYJyrKK5A]TWO DOOR CINEMA CLUB | WHAT YOU KNOW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 13, 2011)

We Don't Need It - Keb' Mo'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u7Q6m5tHws&ob=av2n]Keb Mo - We Don't Need It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Little Bird - Kasey Chambers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDhTDKadKs&ob=av2n]Kasey Chambers - Little Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2012)

Heart Skips A Beat - Lenka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW8rg6XeP3U&ob=av2e]Lenka - Heart Skips A Beat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2012)

Remind Me - Brad Paisley & Carrie Underwood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qzhngp7jh8]Brad Paisley - Remind Me (Duet With Carrie Underwood) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2012)

Must Be The One - She Wants Revenge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXSQ8vt_EBc]She Wants Revenge - Must Be the One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (First Listen) - YouTube[/ame]

tune kicks ass... 

guy in the video's havin' a good time...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 13, 2012)

Roll Away Your Stone - Mumford and Sons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O-BwV0DDUY]Mumford and Sons - Roll Away Your Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 13, 2012)

Today Is Your Day - Shania Twain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMciyWyugKY&ob=av2e]Today Is Your Day ("Why Not? With Shania Twain"/OWN: The ... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 13, 2012)

Carolyn - Styrofoam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IsWS5ujWvY&ob=av2e]Styrofoam - Carolyn [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Euroconservativ (Jan 17, 2012)

ñóithaowigh`w389h0


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2012)

Something new...


Home Again - Michael Kiwanuka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ4s3G7hgR4&ob=av2e]Michael Kiwanuka - Home Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2012)

So In Love - Jill Scott featuring Anthony Hamilton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1OC_XmeIck&ob=av2e]Jill Scott ft. Anthony Hamilton- So In Love (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2012)

Brighter Than The Sun - Colbie Caillat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU5o6M7S5nQ&ob=av2e]Colbie Caillat - Brighter Than The Sun - YouTube[/ame]

Colbie, why haven't we gotten married yet? Call me.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2012)

Fire - The Submarines

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwuX1qrgiYA]The Submarines - Fire [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 10, 2012)

Reach - Peter Furler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqrsELRaabo]Peter Furler - Reach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-w3WfgpcGg]Bruno Mars - It Will Rain [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 17, 2012)

Dragonflies - Jose Padilla & Kirsty Keatch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNPQkauSr3w&ob=av3e]Jose Padilla & Kirsty Keatch - Dragonflies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 17, 2012)

Wonder Why - Vetiver

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmpAXq7sq8s&ob=av2e]Vetiver - Wonder Why (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2012)

Country Boy - Aaron Lewis 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw]AARON LEWIS - "Country Boy" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2012)

Someone Like You - Adele

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0&ob=av2e]Adele - Someone Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2012)

Feeding Line - Boy & Bear

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AeKD2oHrFg&ob=av2e]Boy & Bear - Feeding Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2012)

She's Got Nothing On (But The Radio) - Roxette

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1N-Gf0Fbcg&ob=av2e]Roxette - She's Got Nothing On (But The Radio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 10, 2012)

Torch Song - Priscilla Ahn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK6F0kg5m98&ob=av2e]Priscilla Ahn - Torch Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Options - Gomez

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYApHEUCs8s]Gomez - Options - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

The Living Proof - Mary J. Blige

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwI4zsNteU8]The Living Proof (From The Motion Picture The Help) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's Go - Madi Diaz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l3bpRLB7rI]Madi Diaz - Let's Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking You With Me - Mindy Smith & Daniel Tashian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8hBFeycq8]Mindy Smith & Daniel Tashian - Taking You With Me [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2012)

Eyes - Kaskade featuring Mindy Gledhill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhPH1QJGHwQ]Kaskade Featuring Mindy Gledhill - Eyes (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm Gonna Love You Through It - Martina McBride

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iyU4S7yHFo]I'm Gonna Love You Through It (with lyrics) - Martina McBride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2012)

Get It Daddy - Sleeper Agent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUF2RDHDtzM&ob=av2n]Sleeper Agent - Get It Daddy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2012)

What The Water Gave Me - Florence + the Machine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6rArVPip8&ob=av2e]Florence + The Machine - What The Water Gave Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Copenhagen - Lucinda Williams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QN7VSOklKI&ob=av2e]Lucinda Williams - Copenhagen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Heart In Chains - Kate Voegele

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQk3v6DKkAQ]Kate Voegele - Heart in Chains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Punching In A Dream - The Naked and Famous

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC29pd_5sQU]The Naked And Famous - Punching In A Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Day Dreams - Raphael Saadiq

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCweqOsJM-o&ob=av2e]Raphael Saadiq - Day Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Crash And Burn - Scarlette Fever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6z27l_KUmw]Scarlette Fever - Crash and Burn [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2012)

Hear My Call - Jill Scott

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtapoGukzCA&ob=av2e]Jill Scott - "Hear My Call" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2015)

*Safe and Sound - Capital Cities*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 19, 2015)

God bless you and James always!!!  ) 

Holly

P.S. This song is from a 2010 released album.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 20, 2015)

*Every Breaking Wave - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2015)

*September Fields - Frazey Ford*


----------



## konradv (Mar 24, 2015)

Nelly- Just A Dream


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2015)

*The Veldt - deadmau5 featuring Chris James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*My Type - Saint Motel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*Mystery - Boxed In*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*Foot of the Hill - Boxed In*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*Weight of Love - The Black Keys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*Waiting Here - Jake Isaac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2015)

*We Are All Running - The Once*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*Tether - Eric Prydz vs Chvrches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*Long Road - Jake Isaac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*Geronimo - Sheppard*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*Anna - Will Butler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 23, 2016)

*Sedona - Houndmouth*


----------



## konradv (Mar 24, 2016)

Nelly- Just A Dream


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2016)

*Empty Threat - Chvrches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2016)

*Cold Cold Man - Saint Motel*


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

*Scar {acoustic} - Foxes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

*Moving Mountains - Skylar Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

*REALiTi - Grimes*


----------



## protectionist (May 16, 2016)

No offense meant to the OP, but these are SONGS (not tunes)

Songs >>  Words & Music

Tunes >>   Music only


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*Tidal Wave - Midi Matilda*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 28, 2016)

*Stop Where You Are - Corinne Bailey Rae*


----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 1, 2016)

Hearts Like Ours - The Naked and Famous


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 1, 2016)

*Feeding Line - Boy & Bear*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 1, 2016)

*Catch & Release {Deepend Mix} - Matt Simons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 1, 2016)

*Dirty Paws - Of Monsters And Men*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Lemon Eyes - Meg Myers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Magnets - Disclosure featuring Lorde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Here - Alessia Cara*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Muse - G. Love & Special Sauce featuring Citizen Cope*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Uprising - Muse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Back Down South - Kings Of Leon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*Bullets In The Gun - Toby Keith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

*All At Once - The Airborne Toxic Event*


----------



## HaShev (Jun 4, 2016)

Love her voice and their creativity
Jan 2010 release:
Pomplamoose -
"If You Think You Need Some Lovin"


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 9, 2016)

Motel - Meg Myers


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Snowcone - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Broken Flowers - Danny L Harle*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Out Of My League - Fitz and the Tantrums*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Anna Sun - Walk The Moon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*I'm Alive (Life Sounds Like) - Michael Franti & Spearhead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Goodbye In Her Eyes - Zac Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Overcomer - Mandisa*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Celebrate - Whitney Houston & Jordin Sparks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Come On Girl - Brooklyn Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2016)

*Safe And Sound - Capital Cities*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2016)

*As She's Walking Away - Zac Brown Band featuring Alan Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2016)

*Goodbye In Her Eyes - Zac Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2016)

*Come Over - Kenny Chesney*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2016)

*Follow The Sun - Xavier Rudd*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2016)

*If So - Atlas Genius*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2016)

*Counting Stars - OneRepublic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2016)

*So Good To Me - Chris Malinchak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2016)

*Keep Running - Gemma Hayes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 22, 2016)

*No Good - Kaleo*

Rock music in 2016? Nice!


----------



## HaShev (Jul 29, 2016)

Charlie Day singing "Night Man"


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*Gun - Chvrches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*Put The Gun Down - ZZ Ward*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*Gold Guns Girls - Metric*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*The Wire - HAIM*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*Gotta Get Away - The Black Keys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2016)

*We Are Done - The Madden Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2016)

*Me Minus You - Jerome Price*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2016)

*Green Aphrodisiac - Corinne Bailey Rae*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2016)

*Empty - Garbage*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 2, 2016)

*Send My Love (To Your New Lover) - Adele*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Hey, I Won't Break Your Heart - Corinne Bailey Rae*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Unlove You - Jennifer Nettles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Running To The Sea - Röyksopp featuring Susanne Sundfør*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Oh, Tonight - Josh Abbott Band featuring Kacey Musgraves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2016)

*Ghostbird - Amanda Shires*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*I Forgive It All - Mudcrutch*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2016)

*Tuam Beat - Michael English*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*The Hurt Is Gone - Yellowcard*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*That Love - Shaggy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Wave Goodnight To Me - Jeff Rosenstock*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2016)

*Never Ever - Röyksopp featuring Susanne Sundfør*


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2016)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Send My Love (To Your New Lover) - Adele*



I was just going to post that one but thought I would check to see if it was already posted.    Awesome song.  I love Adele.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2016)

*Exception - Token*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2017)

*How Far I'll Go - Auli'i Cravalho*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 28, 2017)

*You're Welcome - Dwayne Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Flipside - Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*If You Leave Me Now - Foxes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Still Falling For You - Ellie Goulding*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Belly Of The Beat - Grimes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*California - Grimes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Dream On - Amy Macdonald*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*It Ain't My Fault - Brothers Osborne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Saved - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*The Fight - Taboo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Thumbs - Sabrina Carpenter*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*SOS (Overboard) - Joseph*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*High Ticket Attractions - The New Pornographers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Rise (Sing It Loud) - Caroline Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*The Fighter - Keith Urban & Carrie Underwood*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Shadow - Chromatics*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Long Time - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Runaway - Allison Weiss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Everything Now - Arcade Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Lauren - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Wish I Knew You - The Revivalists*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Back To The River - The Pretty Reckless*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Road Less Traveled - Lauren Alaina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Stained Glass - Real Estate*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*It's A Shame - First Aid Kit*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Green Light - Lorde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Jumbo Jet - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Tragedy - Norah Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Deadwood - Toni Braxton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Tailwhip - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*All In One Night - Stereophonics*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Nobody But Me - Michael Buble*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Roots - Zac Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*DNA - Lia Marie Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*SOS (Overboard) - Joseph*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Keeper Of The Flame - Miranda Lambert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Lipstick - Runaway June*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Sunrise In Texas - Blackberry Smoke*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Hurricanes - Dido*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Ever Again - Robyn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*As Lights Fall - Alan Parsons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Give You Up - Dido*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Harmony Hall - Vampire Weekend*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*We Appreciate Power - Grimes featuring HANA*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Fixture Picture - Aldous Harding*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Waiting - KIAN*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Go Tell Her Now - Tom Odell*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Good On You Son - Mark Knopfler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

And the nominee for 2018 Siouxie Sioux sound-a-like is...

*Comeback Kid - Sharon Van Etten*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Die From A Broken Heart - Maddie & Tae*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Here With Me - Marshmello featuring CHVRCHES*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Wasted Youth - Jenny Lewis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Don't Let The Old Man In - Toby Keith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 27, 2019)

*Headnoise (Get Hype) - Martin Ikin & Dope Earth Alien featuring Kenisha Humber*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 29, 2019)

*Long As I Live - Toni Braxton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 29, 2019)

*Eighteen - Pale Waves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 29, 2019)

*Deadly Valentine {radio edit} - Charlotte Gainsbourg*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Lash Out - Alice Merton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Somebody - Jillian Jacqueline*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*On The Loose - Niall Horan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*She's Kerosene - The Interrupters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Have It All - Jason Mraz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Going Going Gone - Maddie Poppe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*High Horse - Kacey Musgraves*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Joy - for KING & COUNTRY*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Already Love - George Tandy Jr.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Uh-Huh - Jade Bird*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Seven - Men I Trust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Drive - Black Coffee & David Guetta featuring Delilah Montagu*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Far Away Truths - Albert Hammond Jr.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Get Out - Chvrches*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Dreaming With A Broken Heart - Lindsay Ell*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Got My Name Changed Back - Pistol Annies*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Fireworks - First Aid Kit*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 31, 2019)

*Standing On The Edge Of Tomorrow - The Damned*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

2010 version
*Nobody - Doobie Brothers*


----------

